# X-Treme Kombat 5, Sunday 18th September 2011



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

Now matching for the latest installment of X-Treme Kombat in South Cumbria,

Looking for, Amateur mma, Semipro mma and K1 fighters.

All weights and levels considered.

any teams or fighters interested pm me or phone Bob on 07724730649.

Cheers Bob..


----------



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

ttt.... for fighters.....^^^^


----------



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

X-Treme kombat 5, Barrow-in-Furness, South Cumbria

Sunday 18th September.

Looking to match;

93kg K1, 0-1

77kg K1, 0-0

65kg Semipro mma, 0-0

70kg semipro mma, 0-1

70kg semipro mma, 0-1

70kg Semipro mma, 2-4

75kg semipro mma, 0-0

80kg Semipro mma 0-0

94kg semipro mma, 0-0

u100kg Semipro mma, 0-0

105kg semipro mma, 1-1

43kg Amateur mma, 0-0 15 yrs

60kg Amateur mma 0-1 16 yrs

70kg Amateur mma, 1-0

73kg Amateur mma, 0-0 15 yrs

82kg Amateur mma, 0-2 16 yrs

Also looking for a fourth 66kg semipro to take part in a 4 man title tournament.

ALL fighters will receive expences and ticket deal.

Any others interested please pm me or phone 07724730649

Cheers Bob.


----------



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

Where are all the fighters at ? I thought there would be a few guys on here who were looking to fight ??


----------



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok guys, here it is, FIGHT CARD SO FAR.....

4 man 66kg Novice semipro mma title tournament;

Andy Collins ( Shotai Kai )

Josh Simpson ( Apex MMA )

Lewis Dixon ( Hectik Hands )

Oskar Toczynski ( Flex MMA )

94kg K1

Shane Irabor ( Flex MMA )

vs

Carl Ward ( Hokushinku )

81kg K1

Gus Diaz ( Flex MMA )

vs

Liam Bull ( Shootbox MMA & Muay Thai )

100kg Semipro mma

Bret McDermot (Flex MMA)

vs

Dave Irvine (Sukata MMA)

60kg Semipro mma

Mike 'DANGERMOUSE' Kernaghan ( Flex MMA )

vs

Lester Bell ( Hectik Hands )

70kg Amateur mma

Lee Frost ( Shiro no Zen )

vs

Rob Caush ( Hectik Hands )

55kg Amateur mma

Jake Duffy ( Flex MMA )

vs

Ainsleigh Murdoch ( Hokushinku )

Lots more fights still to confirm, keep checking back for additions to the card......


----------



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

Another fight added to card......


----------



## bouncabob (Jun 16, 2008)

................ttt for fighters................


----------

